# Companion Voucher



## ceilidh (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi

I am new to the forum, but I have a question. I called to make a reservation to go from Vancouver WA to Maricopa AZ (station closet to Phx). I wanted to use the free companion voucher for my husbands rail part of the trip. I was told if I add a sleeper to my ticket that I can't use the voucher that I would need to pay for his rail ticket. Does anyone know how these vouchers work. It doesn't seem fair as I have to pay for the rail price whether I add a sleeper or not.

Thanks

Ceilidh


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 26, 2008)

Considering the voucher clearly reads on the last bullet "Offer valid on Coach rail fare only. Upgrade to First or Business Class available upon full payment of accomodation charges. Other restrictions may apply.", it would certainly seem to me that as long as you paid for the room for your husband, his rail fare should be paid for by the voucher. Otherwise, it entirely defeats the purpose of the voucher.

The only exclusions listed are the international trains, some thruway buses, and Keystones.

I'd call back and try again, and if you get the same line, I'd ask to speak to a manager.


----------



## AlanB (Sep 26, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Considering the voucher clearly reads on the last bullet "Offer valid on Coach rail fare only. Upgrade to First or Business Class available upon full payment of accomodation charges. Other restrictions may apply.", it would certainly seem to me that as long as you paid for the room for your husband, his rail fare should be paid for by the voucher. Otherwise, it entirely defeats the purpose of the voucher.
> The only exclusions listed are the international trains, some thruway buses, and Keystones.
> 
> I'd call back and try again, and if you get the same line, I'd ask to speak to a manager.


But sleeper class isn't First Class or Business Class.

AFAIK the voucher has never been allowed for sleeper travel.


----------



## The Metropolitan (Sep 26, 2008)

Than truly it should explicitly say so, as there's space to list such a restriction. The upgrade coupons IIRC specifically state they are not valid for sleeper acomodations, and previous other online promotions have traditionally said the promotion is not valid for sleepers.

Another fluky quirk to me is that the Companion Vouchers mention nothing about Acela, which is termed as Business Class, but offers no "coach class." With those rules, how does one make "full payment of acomodation charges" on an Acela to go BC, when its all railfare on the ticket?

True that it is a bonus, but little inconsistencies and lack of specific rules are the things that tick people off when they go to redeem their reward and can't.


----------



## ceilidh (Sep 27, 2008)

The Metropolitan said:


> Considering the voucher clearly reads on the last bullet "Offer valid on Coach rail fare only. Upgrade to First or Business Class available upon full payment of accomodation charges. Other restrictions may apply.", it would certainly seem to me that as long as you paid for the room for your husband, his rail fare should be paid for by the voucher. Otherwise, it entirely defeats the purpose of the voucher.
> The only exclusions listed are the international trains, some thruway buses, and Keystones.
> 
> I'd call back and try again, and if you get the same line, I'd ask to speak to a manager.


Thanks. I agree with you. I will try calling back tomorrow. Since the rail fare is charged separtely it doesn't seem fair that I shouldn't get his rail fare for free. I am not trying to get any part of the room for free, but since there is no extra charge for two people in a room it seems to me that it would cover the rail part of his trip.

Ceilidh


----------



## ceilidh (Sep 27, 2008)

AlanB said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > Considering the voucher clearly reads on the last bullet "Offer valid on Coach rail fare only. Upgrade to First or Business Class available upon full payment of accomodation charges. Other restrictions may apply.", it would certainly seem to me that as long as you paid for the room for your husband, his rail fare should be paid for by the voucher. Otherwise, it entirely defeats the purpose of the voucher.
> ...


Hi

I am not wanting to use the voucher for any part of the room. If I pay for my rail fare, then to me I should be able to use the voucher for his rail fare. Then I would be paying for the room. The charge for the room would be the same whether he was with me or not.

Ceilidh


----------

